# Numbers!



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## H4X1MA (Oct 24, 2011)

What's with all the 5's!


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 24, 2011)

Do any numbers count.. or do we have to stick to 5?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Heitz (Oct 26, 2011)

55 55 55 55 5 410 8. These are the numbers, in order.  There must be some....pattern.  he's trying to tell us something.  something important.  I must break this code!   Lets see.  there are 9 5's.  He must be saying something about 9-5.  Then 410.  Well, 410 + 8 is 418, and the 410 and 8 are the only TWO numbers that are different.  410 + 8 + 2 = 420.   Ok I got it.  Bitter is telling us that it's 420 for him 9-5.  I can't imagine how he makes such great jewelry then.


----------



## clanthar (Oct 26, 2011)

If you start at the top of the Mississippi River you'll be 2,320 miles from here:







My son and I made it to the end in 2003 -- not great lighting, but a great memory.

Joe


----------



## bentcountershaft (Oct 27, 2011)




----------

